# ISO a new foundation



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2019)

Okay, Specktra peeps, I have a minor conundrum. I'm in search of a new foundation (or two?). I have several that I'm interested in, but I have no idea where I want to start.

I have combination skin that's acne-prone with enlarged pores across the center of my face. Generally speaking, my preference is medium coverage with a satin or natural finish, though as you can see, I'm open to going outside those parameters.

These are the contenders:

Becca Skin Love Weightless Blur Foundation (medium coverage, natural finish) - 
CYO Long Wearing Lifeproof Foundation (medium/buildable to full coverage, natural finish) - I've been intrigued by this since Youtuber thataylaa talked about it in a first impressions video a while back ago. Like me, she has face texture issues (in her case, visible pores and acne scarring). Seems a lot of other people like this as well?
Danessa Myricks Vision Cream Cover (buildable to any coverage level, radiant finish) - Don't see this talked about a lot, but I am very curious about it.
Josie Maran Vibrancy Argan Oil Foundation Fluid (medium-to-full coverage, radiant finish) - 
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Seems to have more coverage than most tinted moisturizers; I tried the wrong shade of this before.
MAC Studio Fix Fluid (full coverage, matte finish) - Am I one of the only people on the planet who has never tried SFF? I think I have this down mainly for the curiosity factor.
Make Up For Ever Ultra HD Foundation (medium coverage, natural finish) - I have used this before and like it. It's just that there are so many other foundations I want to try!
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation (full coverage, matte finish) - I'm generally hesitant about matte foundations since others I've tried have oxidized on me, but I keep coming back to this one for some reason.
NARS Natural Radiant Longwear Foundation (full coverage, natural finish) - Been wanting to try this for ages, even before they brought it out in Siberia.
Natasha Denona Foundation X+ (full coverage, natural finish)
PUR 4-in-1 Love Your Selfie Longwear Foundation & Concealer (medium-to-full coverage, finish unknown)
Revlon PhotoReady Candid Natural Finish Anti-Pollution Foundation (medium coverage, natural finish)
Shiseido Synchro Skin Glow Luminizing Fluid Foundation (buildable coverage, luminous finish)
Smashbox Studio Skin 15 Hour Hydrating Foundation (medium coverage, natural finish)
Stellar Limitless Foundation (medium coverage, radiant finish) - Another foundation I don't see talked about that much.
Tarte Rainforest of the Sea Water Foundation (medium coverage, natural finish)

Have any of you (especially ones with a similar skintype to me) tried any of the above foundations, and what did you think of them? Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2019)

Definitely NO on the Josie Maran Vibrancy Argan Oil Foundation Fluid
it is very creamy and moisturizing and finish is glowy


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2019)

MUFE or studio fix fluid are your best choices


----------



## Skincare101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I would also consider Rodan+Fields Radiant Defense perfecting liquid. I have similar skin and this is what I use. It's not "foundation" but has a lot of benefits foundations don't—it's lightweight, oil-free, non-comedogenic (won't clog pores), non-acnegenic (won't cause breakouts).


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2019)

I ended up ordering the Milk foundation. My still going back to it was likely what sealed it for me.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2019)

Have you tried it before? or is it a blind buy ?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2019)

Blind buy. I don’t live near a Sephora (or Ulta, or any counters), so can’t swatch or get samples of anything (and not every company offers minis to purchase). At least I can return it if it doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2019)

it's awful. It is thick heavy blends not so easily, oxydizes, just looks so heavy on skin. I got it for free but honestly would never buy it. It reminds me of MAC studio sculpt if you have tried that one but like worse version of it


----------

